# Have I already overstocked my 30 gal. tank?



## SpocktheSailfin (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a 30 gallon tank. My boyfriend impulse buys fish and I'm afraid we have too many fish already. The tank has been set up for two months and the levels are fine. I try to test the tank once a week and they've been stable. 
These are the fish I have:
Sailfin, Coral Beauty Angel, Percula Clown, two stripe damsels, Blue damsel, Cleaner Wrasse, Royal Gramma...

I know the Sailfin is going to get giant - we plan on getting a big tank in a year or so. 

I want to get some type bottom feeder but I wasn't sure what to get or if I even have room. 

Also, how fast do sailfins grow? 

Also, the sailfin is the pig of the tank. he eats up most of the food. I've figured out how to trick him so the other fish can get some food too. Will he get fat if he keeps on eating so much or is he just eating so he can grow?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

I have no experience with Sailfins but the 30g is already beyond the limits. No more space for one more fish especially when you have damsels around.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The tank is way overstocked. Not only in a bio sense. You could do daily 5g water changes to keep the water and substrate clean but most people wouldn't. The parameters may seem stable but detritus is building up and may suddenly crash in less than a day. More important is the aggressive nature of the fish you've chosen. In the end you may have only 1 damsel still alive. Damsels do not make good community fish. Angels do not make good community fish. You could pull that mix off in a 200g tank with plenty of live rock for territories the fish could stake out. The types of fish you listed are the type that fight similar looking fish. 30g tank should have simple little friendly fishes like small gobies, maybe a pair of clowns, fire fish, or blennies plus a couple of shrimp to keep it interesting.


----------



## SpocktheSailfin (Aug 30, 2007)

well that is rather depressing... what should I do? I don't think the pet store will just take back the fish will they? I got them from different places too... They all say they are responsible for the fish and all that...
I've been doing water changes once a week...

:-(


----------



## Matty_808 (Jun 14, 2007)

way to over stocked.....if u over stock fish u can stunt there growth....i believe its happened to em and i cant do nothing about it....


----------



## redinator (May 7, 2007)

OVERSTOCKED! Get rid of the tang and wrasse. Most LFS will give credit on returns. The tang needs a 90 gallon minimum. Most cleaner wrasses die in home aquariums.


----------



## jcarter (Oct 15, 2007)

most LFS will take a healthy saltwater fish off your hands. i wouldn't hold your breath for credit or compensation, but at least the fish will survive to find a good home.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

where do you live? best thing is to find I local reefer to trade something with..

yes not good to mix what you have in there as said before. you would need one hell of a protein skimmer and a lot of flow to keep that tank healthy. 

The problem is that those fish will fight with each other as they get larger if they don't already.


----------

